# iPhone XS mit iOS12 setzen bei den Nutzern Banking der Sparkasse und WhatsApp außer Gefecht



## Reducal (24 September 2018)

Seit ein paar Tagen sind die neuen Modelle 2018 von Apples iPhone auf dem Markt. Schön sehen sie aus, sind knackig und schnell. Nur, was nutzt es, wenn beliebte und teils wichtige Apps nicht funktionieren?

Besonders ärgerlich, WhatsApp mit seiner aktuellen Version 2.18.91, vom 24. April 2018, stürzt regelmäßig nach einigen Nachrichten ab oder besser gesagt, zeigt nur noch einen Whitescreen. Bezahlte Bild-Abos funktionieren nicht mehr und können über MyPass auch nicht wiederhergestellt werden.

Besonders heftig ist aber die Tatsche, dass die App der Sparkasse nicht mehr geht sowie die App Push-TAN, die auch die DKB verwendet. Möchte man Banking vom PC aus erledigen und hat Push-TAN zur Verifizierung gewählt, entfällt i. d. R. das mTAN-Verfahren. Man kann also nur noch am Desktop gucken und muss für alle anderen Funktionen zur Filale oder zumindest an einen Automaten.



			
				ifun.de schrieb:
			
		

> ein Sprecher des deutschen Sparkassen- und Giroverbands schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2018)

_Update, 24.09.2018:_ ....die Prüfung der Push-TAN-App liegt Apple angeblich vor. Die Freischaltung der korrigierten Version im Apple-Store erfolgt aber womöglich erst zum 08.10.18. Dass auch die Sparkassen-App betroffen ist, war zumindest meinem Systembetreuer nicht bekannt.


----------



## BenTigger (24 September 2018)

Selbst schuld, wenn du unbedingt son Iphone haben musst... Bei meinen Androids geht es  
Iphone, Vieeel Geld für wenig Leistung


----------



## jupp11 (24 September 2018)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Iphone, Vieeel Geld für wenig Leistung


Fortsetzung: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/iphone-xs-test-1.4142350


> Wer aber ein neues Smartphone braucht und* viel Geld ausgeben will*, der ist beim neuen iPhone richtig.


----------

